# Educate me vaccines



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

I received a notice from Poppy's vet that she is due for her DA2PL and bordatella this month. I'm also pretty sure she will need her rabies also. Do you think she should get them? She turned 1 in July and had the vaccines last year. Rabies is required and I know bordatella is for the prevention of kennel cough and since she goes to the groomer I will more than likly have these done. But should she get the DA2PL? She is a single dog, has a fenced back yard, goes for walks on a leash and mainly on hard surfaces. We really do not have any stray dogs in our area. I don't want to over vaccinate her, so please share your knowledge with me.

thanks


----------



## Penjilum-Poodles (Apr 17, 2010)

Have you heard about titer testing? 
I think you should go this route, it's better first to find out if your spoo still has immunity before going ahead an over vaccinating. I just finished speaking about this on another forum... lol!
Here is a good read about titer testing:
TITER TEST


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I would take her in for vacs in JANUARY when she will be 18 months. Its too soon right now. After that, you might want to do titre testing....but I feel the babies need the baby shots plus re-boostered at 18 months.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

At a minimum, I would separate the rabies from everything else--do that on a different visit. Also, does the combo vaccination include lepto? Lepto is one of those vaccines that doesn't work all that well (doesn't cover all strains) and can cause trouble in sensitive dogs. I wouldn't get Lepto unless you were in a high risk area with a high risk dog (e.g., spends a lot of time in the woods), and knew that the shot actually covers the strains in your area. 

I wouldn't bother with bordatella unless it is required by somebody. Dexter has been to dozens of shows and scores of classes, and has been boarded. He has never been vaccinated for bordatella and never had kennel cough. My sister, on the other hand, sees it all the time in dogs coming to foster with her from shelters. OTOH, it is mild and treatable in healthy adult dogs. Like lepto, the bordatella vacc doesn't prevent all types of kennel cough.


----------



## aprhj (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok, so what should I have done and when.


----------

